# Swift and Thetford, the toilet



## kezbea

The new van (yes brand new) looked fab and of course we have to try it out, so off to Devon we go 

On day two we think what is that smell and go into the bathroom to find that the toilet was leaking from where it joined at the floor and all the urine mixed with the blue had gone all over the carpet. :evil:

The van has gone back to the supplier and it seems that its the new thetford type bog and it has a breather at the bottom and it got stuck and filled the tray and came into the van.
We are now trying to get a new carpet out of swift.

_(Mod edit. Title changed after complaints by members who considered it offensive.)_


----------



## bognormike

I presume your dealers are sorting this, and they should indeed replace any damage done by the mess. 

Could you perhaps change your account details on MHf, as you are shown as having a Rapido?  :wink:


----------



## erneboy

Sounds very nasty, I am sorry to hear your tale of woe. My new van has a Thetford c250 toilet fitted, I am very unhappy with it. Can you please give me the model of your toilet in case it is the same as mine. I have not heard of your particular problem before and hope your model is not the c250, regards Alan.


----------



## kezbea

Yes Alan its the new larger Thetford C250 cassette with 18 litre wheeled holding tank and electric flush :evil: Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup

*toilet*

Kezbea

Can you send me a PM with your details please so that I can look into this and find your case.

Regards
Kath


----------



## greenasthegrass

Dear Kezbea

Please could you amend the heading as I am finding it a bit offensive in a public forum.

Thank you.

Greenie


----------



## 94055

Could we change the heading as it will be sorted by Swift even though it is a thetford product. The heading is a bit OTT i think.

Surely this should have been stopped by Mods?


----------



## asprn

SandJ said:


> Surely this should have been stopped by Mods?


Best way to flag it up is to use the Exclamation Mark button at the top right of the original post.

Dougie.


----------



## 94055

Dougie


It was highlighted by both methods as a Mod has actually answered on here.


Steve


----------



## androidGB

erneboy said:


> Sounds very nasty, I am sorry to hear your tale of woe. My new van has a Thetford c250 toilet fitted, I am very unhappy with it. Can you please give me the model of your toilet in case it is the same as mine. I have not heard of your particular problem before and hope your model is not the c250, regards Alan.


Alan, could you expand a little on what you are unhappy with on the C250, as these are being fitted to a lot of new vans, and I'm sure potential purchasers would be interested in your comments

Andrew


----------



## aultymer

> (Mod edit. Title changed after complaints by members who considered it offensive.)


I could be offended that anyone would find the original heading offensive rather than finding the fault offensive.

OTT? The heading was aimed at a manufacturer who allegedly sent out a faulty toilet unit which presumably they bought and fitted and should have tested no matter who made it. 
I fear that this forum is heading for the same problem magazines have in reporting faults only we are afraid of offending a helpful member rather than afraid of losing their advertising revenue. 
I am sure Swift is well able to look after themselves without posters being criticised for their choice of words.

The heading was also appalling grammar or spelling, take your pick, but I am not sure that censorship is the way to go. I could take offense at just the letter P which after all sounds the same as the original censored word.


----------



## RobMD

I agree with aultymer - if anyone is so prissy as to be that easily offended, they should go and sulk in the corner out of everyones way :roll: .
IMO Mods should also be a little less strait-laced than has been evident in this post

Now let's get the post back on track and find out if there is a problem with this type of Cassette Toilet, it doesn't affect me I'm glad to say but there are probably many here that will be grateful for any info and help.


----------



## spykal

Hi

I see it is the 23rd of September ...I was unaware that today marked the opening of the "Moderator Bashing" season again. ... come on guys, loosen up, this is a thread about a leaking toilet in a van, do please get back on topic.

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh

"I was unaware that today marked the opening of the "Moderator Bashing" season "

There's a closed season? 8O

Dave


----------



## averhamdave

Aultymer and Rob didn't take it "off topic", the Swift fan club, mamby pamby head up backside types and over sensitive moderators took it "off topic".

The man has bought a brand new van, the toilet within which leaked urine over his bathroom floor. Not what he expected! He is annoyed, OK?


----------



## aultymer

I thoroughly agree about getting to the root of this problem so that by the time I can afford a van with one the problems have been fixed.
I find it strange that any toilet tank would have a 'breather' at the 'bottom'
Maybe we need Pussers input! on this one.

spykal - I was NOT Mod bashing I was poo bashing prissy individuals who insist on their views taking precedence over a real sh1tty problem.


Having had the indescribable pleasure of developing a British made recirculating toilet for use on the Norfolk Broads hire boats around 1972 I can assure you that any 'breather' should vent outboard and not into a habitation area and that it should not be capable of leaking liquid anywhere.
For the sqeamish amongst us I will refrain from describing what was 'recirculated' for the purpose of flushing but again it would be a tale close to Pussers heart.

It might be sewage to you - but it was my bread and butter for about 6 months.

Oh, and be careful where you fish.


----------



## spykal

averhamdave said:


> Aultymer and Rob didn't take it "off topic", the Swift fan club, mamby pamby head up backside types and over sensitive moderators took it "off topic".
> 
> The man has bought a brand new van, the toilet within which leaked urine over his bathroom floor. Not what he expected! He is annoyed, OK?


Hi averhamdave

I agree with everything you say, except one little bit*... so lets wait and see if Swift get it sorted and if we can get to the "bottom" of the problem, if there is one, with this new toilet. Who else has one ? have you had any problem?

Mike

*the moderators here are so used to folks coming up with expressions like "over sensitive moderators" it just falls off our backs like water off a duck... :roll:


----------



## 107166

Oh come on people, have the manufacturers got to arrange a number 1 and 2 test on every van they sell. 

They would then get complaints that the loo was used. 

Yes it is annoying when these things happen but if the problem is sorted without fuss or delay where's the hassle.

On past performance Swift will sort ASAP.


----------



## asprn

I've always found that the extent of the desired solution is in direction proportion to how well you articulate the problem.

In other words, someone storming into a shop shouting, "Your _[insert product]_ is _[insert expletive]_ rubbish. Get me the manager NOW!!!" will elicit a certain response. Someone else walking in normally and saying, "I have a problem with _[insert product]_ which I bought here, and I'm extremely unhappy about it. Can I please speak to someone who would be in a position to help resolve it?" will elicit a different response.

Using expletives or shouting does of course help vent stress - that's what they're there for - but hardly ever helps obtain a solution.

There. That's today's little sermon over. 

Dougie.


----------



## Penquin

Agree with travelman, let Swift sort it, they try hard. They cannot test every toilet they fit with anything other than water, obviously! Perhaps there was a mistake in fitting it but if so let them sort it out BEFORE blowing a stack.

A quiet, calm measured approach generally gets a positive response, going in shouting with all guns blazing may not achieve the same.

It would be interesting to hear what the supplier said when the van was returned but they have, apparently, agreed to sort it and I do not believe leaving a polluted carpet would be accepatable to anyone, however good Thetford liquid products are!

I am sure Thetford will also be interested in how, and why, one of their products has failed, most manufacturers are keen to improve the quality and will tackle problems raised so they do not detract from the product's reputation. This is the first time I have heard of this problem and I hope it is unique, not pleasant if you are on the receiving end, but hopefully unique to this van.

I hope that once it has all been sorted we will be told so via this thread, sadly many complaints are resolved but we never hear any more once it has been done.


----------



## greenasthegrass

If I find it offensive I find it offensive and don't expect prissy comments because that's plain rude as well - where are your manners?

I still find the heading offensive but some peoples level of offensive obviously is lower than mine.

Greenie


----------



## aultymer

> Oh come on people, have the manufacturers got to arrange a number 1 and 2 test on every van they sell.


All appliances should be tested before anyone is asked to hand over a substantial amount of money for a van.
It is disingenuous to suggest that a No1 or 2 would be needed to test a toilet and I find that quite offensive.

All Simpson Lawrence marine toilets were tested before leaving the factory and this did not require the combined output of the workforce nor did they need to be taken to the nearest river.
It's not rocket science, it is just good practice to make sure what you sell is 'fit for purpose'.
The toilet would then be tested again when fitted to a boat after launching, before handing over to a customer. If there is one thing worse than a wet carpet it is sewage in the bilges.

[/quote]They cannot test every toilet they fit, obviously


> Why on earth not?
> 
> Dougie,
> 
> Kezbea has hardly been slagging anyone off, shouting or swearing, he just alerted the members to a problem and said he was looking to have his carpet replaced.
> Your'e not a secret Swift policeman, are you? :wink:


----------



## Pixelpusher

Dougie....

A slight deviation from topic but....

I do agree with what you say but its becoming more and more common that the concept of Customer Care or Service is being degraded to the extent that you start out with the softly, softly approach but get nowhere. In the end you finish up ranting.

Have you ever wondered why so many banks, post offices, shops etc have these notices with words to the effect that ' Our staff have a right to a safe working environment, and we wont tolerate verable abuse blah blah.....' Its because in many cases these businesses provide such poor services in the first place.

None of this stops me from the civilised approach first and I would suggest that the banks, supermarkets and POs have little machines - like the bubble gum machines - that dispense Valium while you wait and wait.

And don't get me started on Press 1 for New Business, 2 for Customer Care.....99 to call the Samaritans.



Colin


----------



## asprn

aultymer said:


> Kezbea has hardly been slagging anyone off, shouting or swearing, he just alerted the members to a problem and said he was looking to have his carpet replaced.


As is his God-given right. I was only following-up on the use of the original word in the title, which some had found offensive. You'll notice I've not expressed an opinion, although I do have one.

Actually, I rather like the amended title - there's some good unintended irony in it. :lol:



aultymer said:


> Your'e not a secret Swift policeman, are you? :wink:


Maybe. :twisted:

Dougie.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Ha! show us your credentials swiftly then dougie?
:lol:


----------



## aultymer

> Actually, I rather like the amended title - there's some good unintended irony in it.


Yes, I am surprised the thought police haven't demanded it's removal :lol:

But back to the topic!

Kezbea,
Please let us know what is found to be the problem - try to get pictures of the leaking component in situ if possible to enable others to check their installation since it would appear many posters think it would be unreasonable for the manufacturer to pour some clean water in to do a simple leak test.


----------



## asprn

greenasthegrass said:


> Ha! show us your credentials swiftly then dougie?
> :lol:


Only after I take down your particulars. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## aultymer

> Only after I take down your particulars


all this innuendo is almost as offensive as the collection of symbols:- P**s !


----------



## geraldandannie

aultymer said:


> all this innuendo is almost as offensive as the collection of symbols:- P**s !


I think the thread should be called "Carry On Swifting"

Gerald


----------



## asprn

greenasthegrass said:


> .... prissy comments ....


Off topic We're talking about a prissy toilet here. Or was it Swift taking the priss?

Dougie.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

* try to get pictures of the leaking component in situ if possible to enable others to check their installation *

Really, I thought this was a family forum


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Swift*

Its a shame some of you think its a bit sickly that Swift particpate on this forum and that some members support us but there we are perhaps thats why no other manufacturer participates?? Anyway the toilet should not leak and I will find out why?Peter.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Swift*



SwiftGroup said:


> Its a shame some of you think its a bit sickly that Swift particpate on this forum and that some members support us but there we are perhaps thats why no other manufacturer participates?? Anyway the toilet should not leak and I will find out why?Peter.


The other manufacturers don't participate because they

(a) cannot face the flak that could come their way,

and (B) perhaps they do not take the pride in their product that you do and want to learn first hand about problems their customers experience.

Keep up the good work.

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Thetford*

We have had no response from Kezbe so we are unable to trace the motorhome and who supplied it!!! One further point regarding checking before despatch,we receive a complete unit from Thetford it is fitted and checked, the dealer should fully comission the motorhome including giving it an extensive water and plumbing run up to ensure there are no leaks etc.Peter.


----------



## eddievanbitz

What a :roll: post!

You state that "We are now trying to get a new carpet out of swift" Have they refused to help you? and have they had a fair chance to respond? 

The title suggests that they have ridiculed you or make you the butt of a joke, has this occurred? if not, is it fair? regardless of the subject matter.

Swift have proven on this forum time and time again that they are willing and ready to help with genuine problems, so members sticking up for them aren't sucking up just being fair.


----------



## Penquin

Agree totally with eddievanbitz, this seems like a "Let's knock Swift" post, shame if the originator has not even communicated with Swift - they have asked him to contact them so they can trace the van. Swift have told us that the toilet should have been checked by them and the dealer. 

Is there a genuine problem? If so why no communication?

Perhaps the dealer has sorted it all out and it is therefore history, or perhaps it is just to knock Swift who have proved time and time again that they care.

Keep it up Swift, your presence is welcomed by many.


----------



## lucy2

I dont have a Swift only because I dont like the Fiat Base. All i can say is Swift react very quickly and appear to be the only manufacturer to do so.I am even going on factory visit end of Oct Keep up the good work Swift


----------



## Zebedee

Penquin said:


> Agree totally with eddievanbitz, this seems like a "Let's knock Swift" post, shame if the originator has not even communicated with Swift - they have asked him to contact them so they can trace the van. Swift have told us that the toilet should have been checked by them and the dealer.
> 
> Is there a genuine problem? If so why no communication?


Not taking sides here, but Kezbea has not visited the forum since Kath (from Swift) posted asking him to get in contact.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Swift Response*

Swift will continue to participate on this forum, we think there are more positives than negatives and we do know that our customers appreciate this additional way of communicating with us.

Now back to the toilet issue. We are in communication with Thetford regarding problems with toilets.

Thetford do offer a retail service and their telephone number is 01142017550, please give them a call if you have any concerns.

Regards
Kath


----------



## aultymer

> the dealer should fully comission the motorhome including giving it an extensive water and plumbing run up to ensure there are no leaks etc.Peter.


Many thanks, Peter, for correcting all those who thought it ridiculous that Swift or the dealer would test every toilet. (Sycophancy, like toilets, can backfire )

I just hope that it is simply water you use and don't follow one posters preferred method of testing with something called 1 and 2!!

In spite of my, and others, probings, no further evidence regarding the problem has been forthcoming. (maybe the guy is at work all day?)
It is,however, beginning to look like we have all been sent on another wild goose chase by a poster with ulterior motives? He has at least given rise to some interesting debate and ensured the name Swift has been yet again been kept to the front of members minds.

I will write out 100 times "I will not respond to posts written in near gibberish with frequent spelling and grammar mistakes no matter how horrible the problem".

I suspect Dougie had this sussed from the start. :wink:


----------



## b16duv

*Smift taken the P*

Do swift actually come and collect it from the motorhome anywhere in the country, or do you have to go to a dealer for them to take it?

What a fantastic service - can I sgn up to it or is it only available when you buy a new van?


----------



## spykal

*Re: Thetford*



SwiftGroup said:


> We have had no response from Kezbe so we are unable to trace the motorhome and who supplied it!!!


Hi Peter

I seem to think that you will not be able to trace the motorhome :roll:

read THIS <<<  post from Kezbea.

It is a caravan you are looking for :lol:

Mike


----------



## Fairportgoer

The plot thickens!!!!! 8O


----------



## 94055

Am I reading some of the comments on here correctly?

AMAZING

I will continue to support and defend Swift as is my right.

It is amazing as already stated that some members can comment as they have.

The heading was not OTT?

I will go and sulk in the corner, that is if the comment was intended for me also.

The Swift fan club? greenasthegrass has a Hymer, did I take it off topic? The topic was Swift (not Thetford) I mentioned Swift in my comments.

I am a prissy individual that is not allowed to comment.

Maybe we need Pussers comments? I thought it was a serious problem?



spykal said:


> averhamdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aultymer and Rob didn't take it "off topic", the Swift fan club, mamby pamby head up backside types and over sensitive moderators took it "off topic".
> 
> The man has bought a brand new van, the toilet within which leaked urine over his bathroom floor. Not what he expected! He is annoyed, OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi averhamdave
> 
> I agree with everything you say, except one little bit*... so lets wait and see if Swift get it sorted and if we can get to the "bottom" of the problem, if there is one, with this new toilet. Who else has one ? have you had any problem?
> 
> Mike
> 
> *the moderators here are so used to folks coming up with expressions like "over sensitive moderators" it just falls off our backs like water off a duck... :roll:
Click to expand...

So we now have Mods agreeing that I am part the "Swift fan club, mamby pamby head up backside types"

AMAZING



aultymer said:


> the dealer should fully comission the motorhome including giving it an extensive water and plumbing run up to ensure there are no leaks etc.Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks, Peter, for correcting all those who thought it ridiculous that Swift or the dealer would test every toilet. (Sycophancy, like toilets, can backfire )
> 
> I just hope that it is simply water you use and don't follow one posters preferred method of testing with something called 1 and 2!!
> 
> In spite of my, and others, probings, no further evidence regarding the problem has been forthcoming. (maybe the guy is at work all day?)
> It is,however, beginning to look like we have all been sent on another wild goose chase by a poster with ulterior motives? He has at least given rise to some interesting debate and ensured the name Swift has been yet again been kept to the front of members minds.
> 
> I will write out 100 times "I will not respond to posts written in near gibberish with frequent spelling and grammar mistakes no matter how horrible the problem".
> 
> I suspect Dougie had this sussed from the start. :wink:
Click to expand...

AMAZING



spykal said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had no response from Kezbe so we are unable to trace the motorhome and who supplied it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peter
> 
> I seem to think that you will not be able to trace the motorhome :roll:
> 
> read THIS <<<  post from Kezbea.
> 
> It is a caravan you are looking for :lol:
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

It says Caravan in his details left hand side

Well what comment will come next?

I am off to stick my head up my backside


----------



## averhamdave

I don't think the man is leading us up the path. As aultymer says he probably has to work and can't spend time on here every couple of hours to check on his posting.

Yes, his command of written english is poor but surely that doesn't affect his entitlement to some service.

In a calm and reasonable world he should have gone to his dealer first.... but if I found urine leaking onto the carpet in my new van, then maybe I would have quickly sounded off on here. I'm sure his dealer and Swift will ensure all is fixed ok but a clear failure to carry out the PDI and/or Swifts failure to install/check the said item further gives him the right to have a bit of a rant.

I have knocked Swift several times, the worst unit I ever bought came from Swift but that was back in 2000. I liked the Bessacar that Brownhills were exhibiting a few weeks ago but came on here to tell everyone that it was dropping to bits - many items clearly at fault when it left the factory. 

HOWEVER (!) we were very taken by a Kon-Tiki at the Pickering show which was being exhibited correctly by another dealer. We will buy another new camper in maybe 12 months time and it may well be a Swift. A significant factor in arriving at that decision will be manufacturers afterservice. If Swift carry on using this forum then that will certainly be taken into account when making that choice.

Logic is, we like the style of the van, the layout and materials used. It's manufacture is clearly shoddily carried out but Peter and Kath will make sure its rectified as will be undoubtedly necessary. (I'm being serious).


----------



## 94055

Even more Amazing?



averhamdave said:


> I don't think the man is leading us up the path. As aultymer says he probably has to work and can't spend time on here every couple of hours to check on his posting.
> 
> Yes, his command of written english is poor but surely that doesn't affect his entitlement to some service.
> 
> In a calm and reasonable world he should have gone to his dealer first.... but if I found urine leaking onto the carpet in my new van, then maybe I would have quickly sounded off on here. I'm sure his dealer and Swift will ensure all is fixed ok but a clear failure to carry out the PDI and/or Swifts failure to install/check the said item further gives him the right to have a bit of a rant.
> 
> I have knocked Swift several times, the worst unit I ever bought came from Swift but that was back in 2000. I liked the Bessacar that Brownhills were exhibiting a few weeks ago but came on here to tell everyone that it was dropping to bits - many items clearly at fault when it left the factory.
> 
> HOWEVER (!) we were very taken by a Kon-Tiki at the Pickering show which was being exhibited correctly by another dealer. We will buy another new camper in maybe 12 months time and it may well be a Swift. A significant factor in arriving at that decision will be manufacturers afterservice. If Swift carry on using this forum then that will certainly be taken into account when making that choice.
> 
> Logic is, we like the style of the van, the layout and materials used. It's manufacture is clearly shoddily carried out but Peter and Kath will make sure its rectified as will be undoubtedly necessary. (I'm being serious).


AMAZING


----------



## spykal

SandJ said:


> I am off to stick my head up my backside


Sell tickets ... :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: Thetford*



spykal said:


> It is a caravan you are looking for :lol: Mike


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry but that's it, I can't contain myself any longer :lol: :lol: :lol:

Funniest thread I have read in an age, not only do we members chucking their toys out of their prams over nothing, but you/we have all being going on a wild goose chase ... It's a puppet ... No it's not - it's a caravan :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

spykal said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to stick my head up my backside
> 
> 
> 
> Sell tickets ... :lol:
Click to expand...

Thank you , I will take you up on the offer.

Could anyone interested in tickets please send a pm to Mike. He is the sole provider, as to the cost? Dunno ask Mike when you pm him.

ps

Mike could you please let us know when you have received 28,238 pm's for tickets.

When the said figure has been reached then they can observe.

Members even if you think this figure is a bit high, do not let that stop you at least trying.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Edited to add

To show no animosity to Mods, they can have tickets for free :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

SandJ said:


> To show no animosity to Mods, they can have tickets for free :wink:


Please . . . no favouritism here.

Anyway, I've got a weak stomach! 8O 8O :lol:

P.S. Hope you are not afraid of the dark! :lol:


----------



## 94055

Zebedee said:


> P.S. Hope you are not afraid of the dark! :lol:


Dave,

Don't be silly..............................we are on the DARK SIDE you know :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## aultymer

> It's a puppet


Commented on by Muppets

Myself included.

Amazing????????????????????


----------



## 94055

I see the Title has been changed, any reason?

I felt I would be helpfull to the original poster and place the thread in the correct place.

Would have been easier for others to have done this

>>Here<<

Steve :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal

SandJ said:


> I see the Title has been changed, any reason?


Hi S&J

bit hasty there

the OP changed it himself , a posters perogative ....

see the first post in the thread:-

"Last edited by kezbea on Today - 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total"

:roll:


----------



## kezbea

As Zebedee has pointed out i have not been on .
BUT i will ring Swift tomorrow.

I apologise to all that i offended, and smile with them that found it amusing. Dave


----------



## spykal

kezbea said:


> I apologise to all that i offended, and smile with the them that found it amusing. Dave


Well said Dave...best of luck for a speedy and satisfactory solution to the problem.

Mike


----------



## aultymer

Thanks Dave for giving a 'heads up' on a problem that could be common to both caravans and motorhomes - not many tuggers would think of that. 

I still think that if you had sat down and thought about what you wanted to say, typed it, spellchecked it and used capitals where appropriate more people would have been sympathetic especially when you 'vanished' for a while. 
I hope they get to the bottom of your problem quickly and would be interested if you could leak the findings to the membership here. 
The no1 problem is stopping the leak and the no2 is getting your carpet sorted.
You may have bother removing the smell from your flooring but it might be worth trying some of the products which are sold for removing 'doggie' smells. 
Pusser is our world expert on all things toilet and I am surprised he has not dropped in with some words of wisdom. 

The biggest problem is not when the bottom falls out of your world but when the world appears to fall out your bottom.


Work is the curse of the drinking class.


----------



## averhamdave

Awww, is that it?


----------



## GetDuffed

*Toilet - Thetford*

Hi all - it does happen on MHs, and it is being fitted on alot of new ones, same happened on our new Adria first time out, only small amount in had passed through the valve into the base tray and was luckily WELL diluted, it must have been jammed with not being used as it has not happened since


----------



## greenasthegrass

yeh sorry Averhamdave you gonna have to cause trouble somewhere else!


----------



## 94055

I will say goodnight


Oh!

One further thing......................it is still AMAZING.

Goodnight

Oh Dave (Kesbea) your comment did not offend me, it was the attack at Swift.

I have created an account on caravanfacts.com

ConcernedMotorhomer

Will probably see you over there when we have a similar mistake.

Safe travels


----------



## kezbea

To day i rang the dealer and was told they had found the problem and its the flush tank leaking, but this cant be it as the fluid in the tray and over the carpet was blue this was pointed out to them for the second time and they will investigate some more.

Sent a pm to Swift in the morning and asked them to ring me, as of yet no joy, but i have had a call from a gent there but he explained he had the wrong number and was indeed trying to reach my dealer 8O


----------



## erneboy

A leaking toilet cassette would be a very nasty problem indeed. I have a Thetford C250 toilet which has given trouble in the past but not the leaking described here. Although this is an extensive thread there are few details describing the problem. 

Would it be too much to ask that members address the problem and it's remedys rather than picking on others for their perceived improper grammar and spelling. If someone dashes off a contribution it may be because they are experiencing stress as a result of the problem they describe, it should not be an indication that their post is in some way bogus or unreliable. 

Could we please have a few photographs so that others with the same toilet can be warned as to what to look out for. 

Could we please have an update describing the remedy and any other data which may be useful, Regards, Alan.


----------



## Telbell

I think I read somewhere-but on another thread- that his toilet had been replaced.

I agree it would be good if he could give us all the gory details on this one though :wink:


----------

